# Omega-labs V.S Muscle-research



## drali (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello guys, Omega-labs IGF-LR3 and Muscle-research IGF-LR3, between those two brands which one I should go for? And why ?

I have never used IGF before. I am considering adding it to my next cycle. Your suggestions and recommendations are appreciated.

My cycle as follow:

Wk 1-12 test enath 500mg/wk

Wk 1-12 sustanon 250mg/wk

Wk 1-12 eque 600mg/wk

Wk 1-4,6-10 D-bol 40mg/wk

Insulin 10 units PWO

GH 6 I.U's bed time for 6 months 5 days on - 2 days off

IGF-LR3 50 mcg PWO ???

Many thanks :beer:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi mate I have used both and not noticed a difference, though I use Omega as they are UK based. Saying that, dont know whats happened to Omega lately, they seem to have dissappeared off the face of the planet. As for the cycle, why test e and sust? Why not just 750mg of one? I am not an EQ fan and find it does nothing at all, much better off with something like Deca. Also as far as the Dbol. it shows a 2 week break in between..why not do the 4 week front load and then use again last week of your cycle and the 2 weeks in between your cycle and start of PCT while the test clears?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i prefer omega much more than MR i find the IGF-1LR3 from Omega a better product....

as for your cycle why 2 different types of Test?

why the break on D/bol?

i don't like EQ i find it a waste in any cycle containing test....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah - Omega seem to have gone all silent, I know they had website issues, but no response from emails either yet, though could well be a backlogue due to the aforementioned problems, shame as their service and product was very good - PScarb are you aware of any problems with Omega or is it just a case of various IT issues?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Omega's server was closed down because they was suppling MTII (media driven) but they are still in business i will speak to them today to see what is happening


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

cheers Paul


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

they replied back to my email with in minutes mate I used the adresse pscarb giave on another thread


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

cheers Joey, I did mail them - at the address in the previous post but nothing back - just wanted to find out more before mailing them again


----------



## drali (Oct 2, 2005)

First of all , thanks for elaboration with the topic. Yeah i heard alot that omega labs IGF is a standard quality product , so I placed an order last week; I received a massage with my order number, but nothing about payment. I wrote two emails but no answer yet. Thats why i thought my second option will be MR IGF. Are Omega-labs still on the business?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

there second email takes a while mate don't worry


----------

